# I727RUXLF3 Android 4.0.4



## lqhorochi

Mod Type:: ROM

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Base:: TouchWiz (Samsung)

Mod Status:: Beta

Apply In:: ODIN/Heimdall

Carrier:: Rogers

Requires Root:: No

Android Version:: 4.0.4 (ICS)

Source:: 
*I727RUXLF3 Android 4.0.4*

*Download:*http://samsung-updates.com/fw/Samsung-Updates.com-SGH-I727R_RWC_1_20120612173927_xz5rvyvbbo.zip


----------



## djoneal

lqhorochi said:


> Mod Type:: ROM
> 
> Difficulty:: Very Easy
> 
> Mod Base:: TouchWiz (Samsung)
> 
> Mod Status:: Beta
> 
> Apply In:: ODIN/Heimdall
> 
> Carrier:: Rogers
> 
> Requires Root:: No
> 
> Android Version:: 4.0.4 (ICS)
> 
> Source::
> *I727RUXLF3 Android 4.0.4*
> 
> *Download:*http://samsung-updat..._xz5rvyvbbo.zip


this is a new leak?? or the official release?


----------



## jose makalolot

djoneal said:


> this is a new leak?? or the official release?


Rogers official.

Sent from my Calculator with Android.


----------



## jpardof

lqhorochi said:


> Mod Type:: ROM
> 
> Difficulty:: Very Easy
> 
> Mod Base:: TouchWiz (Samsung)
> 
> Mod Status:: Beta
> 
> Apply In:: ODIN/Heimdall
> 
> Carrier:: Rogers
> 
> Requires Root:: No
> 
> Android Version:: 4.0.4 (ICS)
> 
> Source::
> *I727RUXLF3 Android 4.0.4*
> 
> *Download:*http://samsung-updat..._xz5rvyvbbo.zip


May I flash this ROM to my Galaxy i727 from AT&T?


----------



## makiger

works in At&t version??


----------



## dcook

bump


----------

